
Millennial Men Leave Perplexing Hole in a Hot U.S. Labor Market - evo_9
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-02/millennial-men-leave-perplexing-hole-in-a-hot-u-s-labor-market
======
jeandejean
Am I the only one a bit perplex that we focus on "men lagging their older
counterpart" while women have employment rate 15% lower than men?

~~~
mancerayder
They're comparing men to men here, across generations.

Women's participation rates are lower but increasingly while men's are going
down. Look at the chart under Persistent Gap in the article.

------
grahamannett
whats the reason that younger women were able to catch up to their older
cohort? why is that never discussed as that seems highly relevant

